# S7 Update - "Sim Karte nicht im Netz registriert"



## pain474 (12. Januar 2017)

Hi,

mein S7 hat vorhin ein update gemacht, ca. 320 mb groß. Seitdem habe ich zwar noch Empfang, kann aber nichts mehr machen. Keine Telefonate, kein Internet, nichts.
Wenn ich versuche jemanden anzurufen, kommt die Nachricht "Sim Karte nicht im Netz registriert". Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Habe Handy neugestartet.
Habe SIM Karte raus und reingepackt.
Habe Flugmodus aktiviert und deaktiviert.

Außerdem kann ich mich mit meinem Netzbetreiber (Vodafone) nicht verbinden. Ich habe die Meldung "nur Notrufe"

Kein Erfolg. Brauche schnell eine Lösung, da ich ein wichtiges Telefonat halten muss und ich niemanden anders erreichen kann.


----------



## GrueneMelone (12. Januar 2017)

Warst du Beta Tester? Schau mal welche Android Version du hast? Android 7.0 dürftest du eigentlich noch nicht haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2017)

Hast du ein anderes Handy zum testen?


----------



## pain474 (12. Januar 2017)

Nein habe ich geguckt. Ich habe 6.0.1.

Ich hab mal bei Whatsapp herumgefragt, anscheinend haben mehrere schon den ganzen Tag Probleme mit dem Netz. Ich finde es aber komisch, dass 
das Problem bei mir jetzt mit dem Update kam. Und über die Störungsmeldungen bei Vodafone steht nichts, angeblich ist da alles i.O.

Leider kein anderes Handy zum Testen und kann jetzt um die Zeit nirgends hin. Muss ich wohl morgen mein Glück versuchen. So ist das wenn man auf's Handy angewiesen ist und was klären muss.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2017)

Die SIM Karte ist richtig eingesetzt?


----------



## pain474 (13. Januar 2017)

Seit exakt 7 Uhr funktioniert es wieder. Warum auch immer... Naja zum Glück hat sich das Problem jetzt erledigt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2017)

Schon komisch, aber es funktioniert ja wieder


----------



## pain474 (13. Januar 2017)

Ehm ja. Ich bin jetzt zu Hause und es geht wieder nicht. Was zum Teufel ist das denn?
Da bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Woran kann sowas liegen?


----------

